#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Werkstuk

## Sophie<3

Hallo, 
Ik ben Sophie, en ik zit nu in mn examen jaar en ik moet nu dus een sectorwerkstuk maken. Ik ga het doen over het organiseren van concerten. Maar ik weet heel erg weinig over het licht en geluid.. Zou iemand hier mij willen uitleggen hoe het allemaal werkt? 

Ik wil dingen weten zoals... 
Hoe bepaal je welk soort licht bij een show hoort? 
Ik heb op tv gezien dat je een lichtschema moet maken? Is dat waar? Heeft iemand hier toevallig een voorbeeld van? 
en dan moet ik nog dingen weten over een het geluid van een show. En daar weet ik nog minder van; 
Wat doet een geluidsman precies bij een show? 
Ik weet niet precies wat ik moet vragen

Maar als je zou willen helpen zou een beetje algemene informatie heel handig zijn! 
Alvast bedankt
-x-

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Hallo, 
> Ik ben Sophie, en ik zit nu in mn examen jaar en ik moet nu dus een sectorwerkstuk maken. Ik ga het doen over het organiseren van concerten. Maar ik weet heel erg weinig over het licht en geluid.. Zou iemand hier mij willen uitleggen hoe het allemaal werkt?



Als je werkstuk alleen gaat over het organiseren van een concert, hoef je hier vrij weinig over te weten. Als organisator huur je een bedrijf in om dat allemaal te doen, zodat je je hier zelf niet druk om hoeft te maken. In overleg met jou maken ze een show. Het exacte lichtplan is niet van belang, maar het kan in grote lijnen worden doorgesproken. Als je bijv. graag een laser vanuit het dak over het publiek wil laten schijnen, kun je dat aangeven. Als je iets met video op de achtergrond wil, kun je dat aangeven. Etc.... Op verzoek kunnen de licht- en geluidsontwerpers dan een tekening maken van hoe het geheel eruit komt te zien.





> Hoe bepaal je welk soort licht bij een show hoort?



Dit is zoiets wat in overleg is met de technici. Jij geeft aan wat voor concert het wordt en wat voor sfeer je wilt creeëren. De technici weten dan welke combinaties van kleuren ze kunnen gebruiken.





> Ik heb op tv gezien dat je een lichtschema moet maken? Is dat waar? Heeft iemand hier toevallig een voorbeeld van?



Moeten is een groot woord, maar het is wel enorm handig als de technici op papier hebben staan wat er komt te hangen. Zeker als ze het licht met een groep inhangen, gaat dit heel snel als het op papier staat.






> en dan moet ik nog dingen weten over een het geluid van een show. En daar weet ik nog minder van; 
> Wat doet een geluidsman precies bij een show?



Die doet misschien het geluid?  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  

Het techniekbedrijf neemt ook een hoeveelheid geluidsapparatuur mee. Hierbij moet je denken aan microfoons voor de instrumenten en de zang, een mengtafel, een speakerinstallatie, heel veel randapparatuur en de benodigde bekabeling. De geluidsmensen bouwen dit voor je op, sluiten alles aan en zorgen dat het werkt en goed klinkt. Tijdens het concert zelf staat er een geluidsman in de zaal met een tafel het geluid te mixen dat het publiek krijgt te horen. Aan de zijkant van het podium staat een geluidsman met een mengtafel het monitorgeluid te mixen (het monitorgeluid is het geluid dat de artiesten krijgen te horen).





> Ik weet niet precies wat ik moet vragen



Hoe moeten wij dit dan weten?  :Wink: 

Afhankelijk van hoe groot het concert is dat je wilt organiseren, moet je een bepaald bedrijf benaderen om de techniek te verzorgen. Maak goede afspraken, let op de details en dan zul je op de dag van het concert zelf voor zo min mogelijk verassingen komen te staan. Dingen waar je goed op moet letten zijn: de stroomvoorziening (vraag eerst aan de eigenaar van de locatie wat hij heeft en anders kunnen technici je hierbij adviseren/helpen), de toegang voor de technici (zij beginnen al heel wat uren/soms dagen van te voren met opbouwen) en eventueel afspraken maken over hoe de catering wordt geregeld.


Dit is in grote lijnen het deel waar jij je als organisator mee bezig moet houden met betrekking tot de techniek. Als je voor je project een fictief concert moet organiseren, aarzel dan niet om een verhuurbedrijf om hulp te vragen. Uit ervaring weet ik dat veel bedrijven niet te rot zijn om een fictieve offerte voor je op te stellen.  :Wink: 

Veel succes met je werkstuk!

----------


## tuurKE

Als je met verschillende artiesten werkt kan je ook eerst aan hun een "rider" vragen. Hierin staat vermeld welke (geluids)installatie zij wensen/eisen in bepaalde omstandigheden. Als het over een klein zaaloptreden gaat zullen er andere dingen opstaan dan wanneer je een groot openluchtfestival organiseert. Voor de lichtinstallatie zijn er meestal niet zoveel eisen, maar op gebied van geluid kan zo een rider vrij specifiek zijn. 

Je kan misschien ook proberen om hier of daar zo een rider vast te krijgen. Zijn zelfs bands die dit op hun website hebben staan.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## mac tecson

Het hele licht en geluid verhaal is moeilijk om even uit te leggen; het kan allemaal heel ingewikkeld zijn.

Dit verhaal hier onder is vooral technisch

Het geluid bij concerten (groot en klein) is iets wat je niet zomaar even doet. Veel mensen denken dat alleen het vermogen telt en meer=beter: fout.
Geluidsinstallaties bij concerten worden vaak per evenementen samengesteld.
Vaak hebben verhuurbedrijven voor kleinere evenementen (zoals een klein bandje in een cafe) standaard sets; dat bestaan vaak uit maximaal 6 speakers. Deze sets worden veel gehuurd en zijn ook vrij breed inzetbaar.

Bij grote dingen wordt er vaak speciaal een systeem ontworpen (met het materiaal dat zo'n bedrijf heeft). De samenstelling is afhankelijk van de locatie (akoestiek, de grote van de band, aantal mensen in de zaal) en het type muziek. Bij een popconcert voor 1000 mensen in de openlucht is iets anders nodig dan voor een conferentie in een grote schouwburg voor 1000 mensen.

In jou geval zal het gaan om een popconcert dus ik laat alle andere zaken even weg.

Een geluidsinstallatie voor een concert kan op verschillende manieren worden opgebouwd; dat heeft te maken met de verschillende visies van mensen op de zaak en het heeft ook te maken met het beschikbare materiaal (hoe groter het evenement hoe minder er wordt gekeken naar de beschikbaarheid; als ze iets nodig hebben dat ze zelf niet hebben dan wordt dat wel geregeld)

Het geluid in de zaal wordt altijd in twee of drie delen op gesplitst (hoog/laag of hoog/midden/laag) dit is omdat het niet mogelijk is om bij een hoog volume 1 type speaker hoog en laag geluid te laten maken.
Je beht misschien wel eens bij een concert op tv gezien dat er een soort zuilen, die een beetje in een bocht lopen, hangen. Die speaker produceren het hoge geluid. Ze hangen hoog omdat hoog geluid maar 1 kant op gaat (dus vanuit de speaker rechtuit). Het geluid kan niet om obstakels heen.
Thuis kun je dat ook al merken; zet het geluid van je stereo een stuk harder en ga dan naar een andere kamer; je zult dan voornamelijk lage tonen horen.

De speakers voor het lage geluid staan altijd daar onder. Laag geluid kan veel makkelijk om/door andere dingen heen. dus het maakt niet uit dat er allemaal mensen voor staan tijdens dat concert.

In een systeem dat in 3'en is gedeeld wordt het midden en hoge geluid door de hoge speakers gestuurd.

Als deze speakers moet natuurlijk ergens geluid vandaan krijgen; dat komt van de versterkers. De hoge en lage speakers worden appart aangestuurd; dus met hoge en lage versterkers. Het vermogen van de versterkers is afhankelijk van het vermogen van de speakers (en andersom).
(Als een systeem wordt ontworpen gaat men kijken met welke speakers ze het publiek willen bereiken en daarna worden de juiste versterkers erbij gezocht)
Dit hele systeem wordt geregel door een grote mengtafel die achterin de zaal staat (soms ook midden in de zaal. op pinkpop enzo zie je altijd midden in het publiek een torentje staan. daarstaat die mengtafel in)
Alle instrumenten en microfoons hebben een apart kanaal (schuif) op die mengtafel (bij een drumstel heeft iedere trommel een eigen microfoon en dus ook een eigen kanaal). Omdat alles apart staat kun je elk ding apart regelen. De ene gitarist speelt harden dan de ander, maar ze moeten toch even hard klinken. Dat (en nog veel meer) is allemaal te regelen met die mengtafel. Die heet ook wel de Front Of House (FOH).


Dan zijn er ook nog speakers op het podium. Dat zijn hele belangrijke speakers. Het grote systeem (ook wel PA genoemd) staat gericht naar de zaal en daardoor zullen de artiesten dat niet horen door alle juichende en flauwvallende fans (wel wat laag maar daar heb je weinig aan). Daarom staan er bij iedereen 1 of twee monitorspeakers. Deze zorgen ervoor dat de artiest zichzelf en de rest van de band hoort. Zonder deze speakers is het onmogelijk om gelijk spelen.
Bij hele grote evenementen hebben artiesten vaak oortjes in. dat zijn speciale oordoppen die heel goed afsluiten en zo al het gejuich buiten de oren laten.

Alle monitoren en oortjes hebben ook een aparte mixer. Die staat altijd aan de zijkant van het podium. Die tafel regelt het geluid op het podium.

Dat is zo ongeveer de basis van het geluid. dan heb ik het nog niet eens gehad over soundchecken ed.

Licht is weer een heel vak apart.
Het licht bij een concert is heel iets anders dan in een discotheek.
Het licht in een disco hangt er alleen om voor de sfeer en om het gevoel van de muziek nog een te onderstrepen.
Bij een concert is heel ander licht nodig. Het licht moet er voor zorgen dat de band goed te zien is en moet ook een bepaalde sfeer oproepen.
Bij een rustig nummer over liefde gebruik je rustig licht. Weinig bewegend licht en vooral warme kleuren.
Bij een stevig nummer kun je veel bewegend licht gebruiken, fellere en scherpere kleuren, meer flitsen.

Als je een lichtplan gaat maken kijk je eerst naar wat je wil zien en daarna zoek je de apparatuur er bij die dat kan. Natuurlijk is niet alles mogelijk een kom je aan grenzen van budget. Dan is het zaak om te kijken hoe je met die apparatuur/ budget toch je ideeen kunt realiseren. 
Vervolgens maak je een lichtplan; hoe komt alles te hangen (is afhankelijk van de ideeen die je hebt) en wat gaat wanneer aan en uit.

Ik ben zelf niet zo into licht; er zijn hier een heleboel andere die daat meer van weten.

Klokhuis heeft een tijdje geleden twee afleveringen gemaakt over licht en geluid. Voor iemand zonder enige kennis zijn die heel leerzaam en door die aflevering van geluid wordt mijn verhaal misschien ook wat duidelijker.

geluid: http://cgi.omroep.nl/cgi-bin/streams...b.20060215.asf

licht: http://cgi.omroep.nl/cgi-bin/streams...b.20051211.asf

----------


## marciano

leuk dei filmpjes van het klokhuis had ze nog niet gezien maar word wel kinderlijk verteld maar wel helder en geinig gedaan met die MH

----------


## Kaaskont

Beste sophie ik en een paar vrienden zijn ook bezig met een werkstuk over Theater techniek ik verwacht dat het over 1 week af is het licht gedeelte is al bijna af, het is hier te vinden: http://www.frankoholicstudios.nl/The...hniek/Home.php, voor licht http://www.frankoholicstudios.nl/The...niek/Licht.php

(een hobbyist die in een schooltheater werkt)

als mensen nog tips ovn op en aanmerkingen hebben hoor ik het graag

----------


## moderator

Je hosting werkt niet echt lekker.

als ik je kan helpen door het stuk te hosten, mail het even door, wordt het op een server geplaatst die wat traffic aan kan.
Natuurlijk staat dit aanbod ook voor Sophie, wie overegins wel erg stil is in "haar" onderwerp. :Frown:

----------


## rene.derksen

-----------

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> als mensen nog tips ovn op en aanmerkingen hebben hoor ik het graag



Weet niet of je informatie helemaal 100% betrouwbaar is:





> Parren zijn  er in alle groten en maten de meest gebruikelijke zijn de Par16, 20, 30, 36, 38, 46, 56, 64 het nummer geeft de diameter van de lamp aan in inch.



Er gaan echt geen 3 ' 19" ' rackapparaten in een par lamp.

Zou best kunnen dat de nummers iets over de maat zeggen, maar absoluut niet in inch (dan zou de lamp in een par 56 1 meter 42 in doorsnee zijn).

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Outline

Volgens mij krijg je de Inch-maat van een Par als je het getal door 8 deelt.

Dus: Par16= 2inch (16:8=2), Par56= 7inch (56:8=7), Par64= 8inch (64:8=8).

----------


## Kaaskont

Ik heb het aangepast : 
" Parren zijn er in een aantal maten de meest gebruikelijke zijn de Par16, 20, 30, 36, 38, 46, 56, 64 het nummer deel je door 8 en dan heb je de diameter van de lamp in inch.. "

----------


## axs

> Volgens mij krijg je de Inch-maat van een Par als je het getal door 8 deelt.
> 
> Dus: Par16= 2inch (16:8=2), Par56= 7inch (56:8=7), Par64= 8inch (64:8=8).



Het is eigenlijk de lensdiameter uitgedrukt in 1/8inch.

----------


## Outline

Ok, zat bijna goed! En nu je het zegt gaat het PAR-lampje hier iets harder branden! Maar laten we eerlijk zijn, hoe lang geleden heb jij het tegen iemand mogen vertellen? Vond 't al knap dat 't me nog te binnen schoot!

En eerlijk is eerlijk, zat toch best wel goed met het feit dat je het door 8 kan delen. Dit omdat Parren (altijd) hele getallen zijn die zich goed door 8 laten delen.

----------


## laserguy

> Dit omdat Parren (altijd) hele getallen zijn die zich goed door 8 laten delen.



PAR 30, PAR 36, PAR 38... ik weet niet welk een rekenwonder jij bent maar ik gebruik daar toch een rekenmachientje voor... zo "goed" laten ze zich toch niet delen...

----------


## Outline

Ben handig met getallen. Kan er ook niks aan doen! En eerlijk gezegd vind ik 't niet erg!

----------


## bullet-77

> Volgens mij krijg je de Inch-maat van een Par als je het getal door 8 deelt.
> 
> Dus: Par16= 2inch (16:8=2), Par56= 7inch (56:8=7), Par64= 8inch (64:8=8).



de getallen die op PAR volgen staan voor de omtrek van de armatuur

----------


## partydrivein

we zijn nu alleen maar bezig over parren
ik heb mijn sectorwerkstuk over licht en geluid gedaan.
normaal gesproken huur je als organisator gewoon een bedrijf in en je zegt wat voor feest het is
zij gaan zorgen voor de sfeer die jij wilt :Wink:

----------

